# How did you do?



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

How did everyone do goose hunting this morning? Anyone got pictures? One more day for us MN boys.


----------



## f.o.s. lover (Sep 27, 2004)

I couldnt go, I had three groups of friends that went out a pair they shot 8 geese 5 of which were banded, 4 other that shot 19, and a group of a 8 that limited, one banded bird. Solid day


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Chalk one up to the birds today, pouring rain chased us out of the field by 8:30. Birds were tucked on the roost as we drove home. We will just have to dry out and give it a try again on Sunday.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

The geese didn't show up where they had been feeding the 2 days before. They chose the north end of the quarter section instead of the south. All in all, very fun morning with 3 Canadas, 16 mallards (2 person Sask. limit)...

Them spinning wings decoys sure work like a charm...


----------



## Papahonker (Jul 27, 2006)

Well one wont be flying South this winter, but a couple hundred of them are laughing at me big time. At one point they were landing in the decoys and I still couldn't hit them. Tomorrow I will leave the gun at home and just bring a big stick. It sure was a lot of fun though!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Decent start to our NY season.....better hunts to come!


----------



## honkerwacker (Apr 10, 2006)

Had an awesome morn., 9 person limit (45 birds) in less than 50 minutes.
SHOOTIN' THEM FEET DOWN IN THE DEKES!!!! :beer:
Will post pics as soon as I can get them.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

4 guys, 10 birds, wish the left side would have shot better on the first several that came in on his head!!!! :eyeroll:

No ducks around though, pickins could be slim this year for ducks!!!!


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Ducks are in every barley field around here. 14 for 3 guys this morning, had one fly away from the dog. Didnt see nearly as many honkers as I did the last couple days.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Wife & I got 6. She got 4 and I got 2. I swear, it was like hunting with Wyatt Earp, she was so fast on the draw!

Bumped off every bird that came into the spread, so none lived to tell the tale to their buddies.

Josie started her season with 6 very nice retrieves.

Plenty of birds around, but most were in those large groups with a destination in mind. It'll get easier as those groups get broken up.

I can hunt mornings through the weekend, and start vacation on Monday. Then I'll really get down to business...


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Got 2 seen only 3 flocks the first of which locked on the spread and dropped right in it was great had my chesapeake on her first hunt I don't know who was more excited me or her. She did well for a young pup


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

Man I'm so jealous of you guys getting to shoot 5 up there. We can only shoot 2 in IL except in NE IL they can kill 5. Anyway 2 of us hunted a pond of 6 floaters, 4 cans came right in and we killed 'em all. :jammin:

Then we picked up and went back and sat on the tailgait of his truck :bartime: and just watched until sunset. 2 more groups came in so we're going back tomorrow to hunt it again.


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

season dosent open until tuesday here, and i cant go until sataurday because of work  sucks a 3 day weekend and cant even hunt, well i can go bear hunting.


----------



## snoduf (Jul 27, 2006)

I'v been out of high school 46 years but 5x5=25 still, in about an hour
and a half.


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

I was driving around at work this morning, birds all over! Too bad my shotgun is only loaded with buckshot. Have to wait till Monday.


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

Todays the opener here in MN and i couldnt' get out this morn! I've got a bit of a cold that made me want to stay in bed plus the weather hasn't been very coopertive either. scattered showers are forecast for this afternoon so maybe we'l give it a shot then. Great job everybody who got geese yesterday and today! Cant wait to bag some for myself!!!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Two of us went out and got a limit on friday morning. Minus the cloud cover and the ability of the geese to disappear we ended up getting 10. If we could have shot ducks, we could have been limited out on ducks in the first 20 mins. Man for ducks up here. The geese have seemed to just disappear. A field that was holding 300+ geese have just dissappeared, we ened up hunting a back up-back up field. But good results. Never even went out saturday morning. WHERE DID THE BIRDS GO?


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

PaPaHonker

Maybe you were making sure thet you girlfriend was comfortable, and your shooting was off alittle. Two people in one blind can get a little cramped.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Our field had 200 in it for 3 days. Went out this morning and the birds left the roost and went the other direction. As we were watching them two landed in the decoys behind us. We did get both of them though. Not going out tonight as it is pouring here in west central MN. Have to try it in the morning or tomorrow evening.


----------



## adog (Aug 14, 2006)

I went out yesterday morning and got 4 canada's and we both got our limit of mallards(8 each) Way to warm for birds yet. It is in the high 20's (celsius) and it is supposed to be warmer all next week. All the birds we shot were locals and I think it will be a couple of weeks before we start to see any numbers. On a brighter note we saw a huge flock of sandhills, there were at least 200 birds. I can't believe you southern boys are doing so well, There are no northern birds around here. Keep giving them hell guys.


----------



## rooster cogburn (Jul 15, 2004)

Friday=3 birds
Saturday, same field same set up=22 HONKERS!!!!
The birds around here are very inconsistent, they get off the water and have no clue where they wanna go. Hard to scout and they are still hanging around in small groups.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Our group shot 6 yesterday, and I shot 3 today with my wife tagging along...It was her first weekend of hunting and she loved it.


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

It was the poorest opener in the metro area ever for us. Only saw 50 geese the whole morning. A group of about 15 came by and we got one. No response to the dekes or calling. Spoke to 2 other groups of hunters in the area, and one group got nothing waiting for a flockto turn back and come in, but didn't, and the other group got four right away, and then nothing more. These guys saw very low numbers also. No rain all am here for us yesterday, but it is lightly raining now, so I am going back to bed.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

3 of us got 5 on Friday night and 3 last night.As stated above......birds very unpredictable.Combining pretty much finished so there are to many choices for them.Small bunches scattered all over.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

[siteimg]4896[/siteimg]

Didnt see any in the field they had been in on sat so sun went to the river and was done by 7:45 (shooting time was 6:42) dog had two really long retrieves in the current, she slept good that night. 
Went back to a field today, Mon, saw geese but they wanted nothing to do with us. :******:


----------



## gunnen 4 green (Jul 30, 2006)

I shot 12 in 3 mornings of work.. I agree they have been very unpredictable.. One morning the geese didn't even show up till 9:00 and than they started pouring in. The morning I figured to do well I shot 2, the morning I figured it looked bleak I shot 5 fairly quickly.

The ducks have been a blast to watch. I shot a field with 100 geese and 200 mallards in it the night before. I could not get the mallards out of the decoys they wanted in so bad. I had one bounce off my layout blind as he landed - also got crapped on twice be greeneies.

Here's to next weekend...


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

We have also been seeing alot of ducks, could have had a limit of ducks all 3 days. Hope it is the same for duck opener Oct 14 here.


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

Well we killed 4 geese Friday night then watch 2 more groups come in so we thought we would come back and get them on Sat. I was not able to hunt sat as it turned out but the guys said the other groups didn't make it back anyway. Sunday I worked on my duck boat. Yesturday we hunted a field and killed a few dove but no biggy. I am concentrating on getting my boat ready for the teal opener now.
Question: Do you guys have an early teal season in North or South Dakota?


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

The family shot 30 some geese and caught 20 walleyes. Cast and Blast it was a great weekend. Lots of canning,smoking,filleting.


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

Friday went out and I got 3 geese and a limit in doves, saturday a buddy and I went out and shot our limit of 10 geese, sunday went out and shot 6 between two of us. Pretty good weekend overall, got three days of goose hunting in anyway.


----------



## jeepguy (Nov 7, 2005)

Went out to big water on saturday, saw a few flocks with destinations in mind. Took sunday off (weather was crappy), field hunted on monday. # of us managed to bring in six. Seemed like the smaller flocks were responding to calling and flagging fairly well. We would of had a few more, but the DNR was out checking out liscenses out when a fairly big flock decided to set thier wings, well as soon as we hunkered back down, including the game warden they were on to us. Overall a good weekend of hunting, hopefully next week will bring more in to us.


----------



## bjn (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm sure many won't believe this, but I don't really care if you do or not. Saturday morning, three guys, 15 birds, 11 bands (one double reward band). 3 families came right in and were all banded. Unbelievable, one honker band in my first 24 years and 5 in one day.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Congrats, bjn.

I believe it with resident geese. They have more bands than migrators just due to their nonmigratory ways.

I took my brother in law early goose hunting in SE WI about 6 years ago. He'd never been before. He got 3 bands out of one flock. It was pretty neat that they were all banded in different years. The oldest band was 9 years.

I'm still bandless and he didn't even tip me for my guide services.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Heck Bjn, I believe you, but I really would like to see a picture of that. Awesome! Burl


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

bjn u suck. :beer: :beer: :beer:

How much is the lotto up to......


----------



## bjn (Jul 17, 2003)

I'll try to post one of my brother and I with 8 of the bands on 10 birds. Chris, please email me and I will forward the pictures to you if I can't figure it out on my own.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

5 of us shot 44 in four days. Kinda sketchy, little wind with birds not needing to respect any landing zone. We did kill 2 bands and I shot a 4 honks in 3 shots! Everyone was out chasing cripples and another flock came in. That will probably never happen again. :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Had a decent weekend, the birds were hopscotching a lot. Did manage an 8 man limit on saturday, took sunday off and ended with 3 days of hunting and 70 honks.


----------



## cheese_hunter (Sep 22, 2005)

Scored three birds, one Saturday, two Sunday. 
The field I intended to hunt proved to be very popular with other hunters. It was a barley field with 'volunteer' wheat in it, and the birds were loving it. When I got to the field at 5:00AM, there were two groups of hunters there already, so I went a few hundred acres over, and scored on birds that got bumped from the barley field.


----------



## thegoosemaster (Feb 2, 2006)

hunted sunday and monday, 0 geese 28 pidgons, and 17 doves, only seen like 20 geese and as soon as we left the field for some lunch a small flock of 6 landed in the deeks....thats bad luck. but we'll get em next weekend!

-good luck with the rest of the season


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Didnt kill one goose all weekend, damn I must be losing my tough. :-?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Didnt kill one goose all weekend, damn I must be losing my tough. :-?


Sometimes a new haircut works. :wink:


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

our group killed 109 for our 4 day weekend.....hunted south of Rugby about 50 miles


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Didnt kill one goose all weekend, damn I must be losing my tough. :-?


good thing your not losing your touch and your only loosing your tough.......i'm suspecting your weekend went about like mine... 0 birds.....called to beeeeet helll but just don't have what it takes anymore. These geese these days are just too damn smart...I couldn't make 1 commit to the spread.

I might try the haircut myself..........


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

atleast you guys have the excuse you didnt see any birds, i just suck at shooting. on opener i saw 4 birds and they were coming in and i got a little bit too excited and shot at them when they were about 30 yards out and missed 3 times


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

GB3, you sure you weren't hunting in SD with me? Didn't fire a round all weekend. The geese don't need to eat much, so they just mill around and puddle jump. They will be in one field one day, and go a completely different direction another. Combine this with the number of people out hunting, and this early season has turned into a three ring circus. Overall it was a very dissapointing weekend. I am now looking forward to cold weather to put these birds on some sort of pattern. Right now its brutal.


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

We hunted south eastern ND four the first five days of the season. 33 birds, one band. Should of did better. The most birds we found feeding togther was around 90. The moon killed us, all the birds started to feed at night. This weekend I have been hunting centeral WI. lots of Birds, in large flocks of 20 to 50. 
Sat. you could watch one flock of a hundred after another flying south. I have know idea what that is all about.


----------



## honkerwacker (Apr 10, 2006)

Obviously duke, you ahven't been hunting these chinstrappers long. As you would know that these are molt migrators or part of the MVP flock, which they will mainly end up in east central to southeast WI.Usually the first to migrate,usually when they come the bluewingers are goin' south on the wind too. 8) :beer:


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

I beleive they molt in Michigan. I did not Know they returned this early.


----------

